
CSS colour names that sound like porn actor names - creativityhurts
http://www.brucelawson.co.uk/2012/css-colour-names-that-sound-like-porn-actor-names/
======
mathias
Porn actor names that sound like CSS color names: Sasha Grey.

------
joycew
papaya whip..what a strange name for a colour

